# Best Of Friends C.C. & Kings Of Kings C.C.



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*ANTICIPATING THIS EVENT FOR SURE!!!*








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Nov 5 2009, 12:39 AM~15568001
> *ANTICIPATING THIS EVENT FOR SURE!!!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o222/djchente/LOSTMEMORIESLOGO.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: MILLENIUM CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Nov 5 2009, 01:29 AM~15567971
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 GOOD JOB MYKEE :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TAN PRONTO :biggrin: FUCK IT WE ARE THERE.


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

CRUISIN’FOR GOD’S CHILDREN CAR SHOW
SPONSORS BY:
D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS

SUNDAY NOV.15TH , 2009
NEW LIFE FELLOWSHIP
11209 FIRST AVE.
WHITTIER, CA 90603
BETWEEN FIRST AVE./ LEFFINGWELL RD
(150 SPACES LIMTED)
MOVE-IN:6AM-9AM
SHOW TIME:9AM-4PM

CARS-$20/MOTORCYCLE-$15/BIKES-$10/VENDOR-$25
TROPHIES AWARDED TO ALL DIFFERENT CATORGIES

FOOD VENDOR,VENDOR BOOTH,RAFFLES,50/50
LIVE ENTERTAINMENT AND MUCH MORE…

FOR MORE INFO.J. SATCH
(562)-631-1297 AFTER 9PM OR LEAVE VOICEMAIL
[email protected]

ALL PROCEED GO TO THE YOUTH BUILDING
COME AND SUPPORT GOD BLESS

HOT 92.3 JAMZ WILL BE THERE...

KUSTOM OLDIES WILL BE THERE TO UPPORT U DAVID AND JAVIER


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump T T T


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump T T T


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

you could count us in SWIFT CC will be in the house.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moe Swift cc_@Nov 8 2009, 11:11 PM~15603320
> *you could count us in SWIFT CC will be in the house.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: T.T.T.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Nov 5 2009, 01:37 PM~15573063
> *  GOOD JOB MYKEE :thumbsup:
> *


*
Anytime bro...let's keep this moving!*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

DAVID UNIQUE DIECAST WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT * :thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Went to this past show on our way back from Tijuana and was very impressed I'll pass the word to my SOCIOS


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Old Memories Los Angeles will be there*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*If in need for good prices to have flyers or post cards printed for this show ,PM me *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sunday Morning Bump ! ! !


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*TRUE MEMORIES CAR / BIKE CLUB & THE "LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO" 
WILL BE AT THIS FIRME EVENT THANKS DAVID AND EVERYONE FROM BEST OF FRIENDS FOR THE INVITE.*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Nov 10 2009, 11:17 PM~15629433
> *DAVID UNIQUE DIECAST WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JAMES!!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

went to the last one why not go again cant wait till its here again
TTT to KINGS OF KINGS & BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUBS for throwing badass car shows   i will defintatly be there


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

LETS KEEP THIS TO THE TOP HOMIES!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*That's right...handle it.* :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Nov 5 2009, 12:28 AM~15567968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW ''STYLISTICS'' WILL BE THERE


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Nov 5 2009, 01:28 AM~15567968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NO THAT........GOOD TIMES CC ..............WILL BE THERE....


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
KEEP IT ON TOP HOMIES!!


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816959
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
> KEEP IT ON TOP HOMIES!!
> *


BUMP TTT


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

If you dont know now you know :twak:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Nov 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15816959
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
> KEEP IT ON TOP HOMIES!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

This BELL show is crackn'...ever since it first started, u know it's going to bump. Thanks to Best of Friends C.C. and Kings of Kings C.C. for having this show in BELL...What's up David, keep pushing the issue...post it to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

U NO IT HOMIE!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *This BELL show is crackn'...ever since it first started, u know it's going to bump. Thanks to Best of Friends C.C. and Kings of Kings C.C. for having this show in BELL...What's up David, keep pushing the issue...post it to the top
> *


That's right and 3 more blocks are going to be added his year! :0


----------



## 63stpside (Sep 2, 2007)

You can count REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB ti be there too. See you Homies there.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *You can count REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB ti be there too. See you Homies there.*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Coverage from the 2009 show is in the February issue of Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15953743
> *Coverage from the 2009 show is in the February issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15953743
> *Coverage from the 2009 show is in the February issue of Lowrider Magazine.
> *



I received my magazine in the mail today, good pictures and article...:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Dec 12 2009, 08:21 PM~15962977
> *YUP THATS THE WAY WE DO IT HOMIES!!!*


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

You need a dj for your show?


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Nov 16 2009, 09:56 AM~15679331
> *TRUE MEMORIES CAR / BIKE CLUB & THE "LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO"
> WILL BE AT THIS FIRME EVENT THANKS DAVID AND EVERYONE FROM BEST OF FRIENDS FOR THE INVITE.
> 
> ...


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

WAY OF LIFE IS LOOKING FOWARD TO TTHIS EVENT


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

You have vendor booths available and how much?


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *WAY OF LIFE IS LOOKING FOWARD TO TTHIS EVENT*



See you there 3 more blocks have been added this year!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Dec 29 2009, 01:51 PM~16123073
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


5 MORE MONTHS THIS IS COMING REAL QUICK B READY FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

3rd Annual


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

For my Bro and the homies back TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CrazyPirate (Jan 6, 2010)

right on ese


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HELL YEAH HOMIE, WE HAVNT MISSED ONE YET. U CAN COUNT US IN...... :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

BELL CAR SHOW...it's on the move. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jan 7 2010, 04:41 PM~16217186
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE, WE HAVNT MISSED ONE YET. U CAN COUNT US IN...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS HOMIES!! GOOD LOOKEN OUT!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Did I mention we added 3 BLOCKS ! ! !


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Jan 11 2010, 09:26 AM~16253650
> *  Did I mention we added 3 BLOCKS ! ! !
> *


3 blocks you say :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Elite Records will be there selling the best in Old School, Freestyle, Disco, Oldies, Oldies But Goodies, East Side Story, Dedicated To You, Golden oldies c.d's all original artists, original titles. $10.00 ea.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup: :guns: :h5: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

KEEP THIS MOVING!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jan 13 2010, 04:24 PM~16280502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's continue to post this to the top...3rd ANNUAL BELL CAR SHOW-BEST OF FRIENDS C.C. and KINGS OF KINGS C.C.

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK OFF!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Right around the corner :h5:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

_
*
will definitely be there*_


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

WILL BE THERE THANKS DAVID BEST OF FRIENDS


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

The rains stopped ! ! ! !The 13's can hit the road......


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Jan 23 2010, 10:50 AM~16384920
> *The rains stopped ! ! ! !The 13's can hit the road......
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Jan 23 2010, 10:50 AM~16384920
> *The rains stopped ! ! ! !The 13's can hit the road......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

D.J. SATCH WILL BE THERE W/ BLACK SUNDAY BRAND


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO CREW IS LOOKING FORWARD TO DJ THIS EVENT  









ALSO TRUE MEMORIES So. CAL CAR CLUB WILL COME OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO CREW IS LOOKING FORWARD TO DJ THIS EVENT
> 
> 
> ALSO TRUE MEMORIES So. CAL CAR CLUB WILL COME OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

What's up Big Page ! ! !


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 24 2010, 02:46 PM~16395482
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :0


> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Jan 26 2010, 05:53 PM~16420377
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Elite Records will be there selling Old School, Disco, Freestyle, Oldies, Golden Oldies, Dedicated To You, East Side Story, Oldie But Goodie, Old School Rap c.d's

All C.D's are factory sealed original titles, original artists, No Bootleggs...


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

LETS HIT THIS UP HOMIES!!!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jan 22 2010, 12:44 AM~16373057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THIS SHOW GONNA BE AT???


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jan 30 2010, 09:24 AM~16460266
> *WHERES THIS SHOW GONNA BE AT???
> *



u can search online for 6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201...this should help u out with directions to get to the show.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to our Cinco De mayo fiesta on Saturday may 8th 

for more info : visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com

Car Club with the most cars get a participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques )


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Dec 25 2009, 09:46 AM~16086834
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good lookin' out... :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT THE BEST OF FRIENDS FAM. :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS BIG DOG


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jan 31 2010, 12:33 AM~16465773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT THE BEST OF FRIENDS FAM. *



Gracias Evil Side ! ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's keep posting...Bell Car Show.


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 3 2010, 09:55 PM~16506420
> *Let's keep posting...Bell Car Show.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

DJ Mike Elite with Elite Records will be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

The classic lowriders car club would like to join you at your show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 5 2010, 12:17 PM~16522410
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *The classic lowriders car club would like to join you at your show*


Homie everyone's invited ! ! !This is a 1 Mile + family event....Hope to see you there.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Feb 6 2010, 10:10 AM~16531496
> *Homie everyone's invited ! ! !This is a 1 Mile + family event....Hope to see you there.
> *



1 Mile of car show and family fun...that's what I'm talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 6 2010, 12:31 PM~16532026
> *1 Mile of car show and family fun...that's what I'm talking about.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Whats up Bird ...Hope your ready for that long ass walk again ! ! ! :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 6 2010, 12:31 PM~16532026
> *1 Mile of car show and family fun...that's what I'm talking about.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BUENOS DIAS :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Feb 7 2010, 09:58 AM~16538890
> *Whats up Bird ...Hope your ready for that long ass walk again ! ! ! :roflmao:  :sprint:
> *


Oh were ready.... I think this time is gonna be longer though from what I'm hearing... The first good big show of the year. The super custom crew is looking forward to it.....


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 8 2010, 11:39 AM~16549180
> *Oh were ready....  I think this time is gonna be longer though from what I'm hearing...  The first good big show of the year.  The super custom crew is looking forward to it.....
> *


WASS UP BIRD! ITS DAVE HOMIE!!! U READY 4 THIS BIG ASS SHOW!!!
THANKS 4 ALL UR HELP HOMIE!! FORM ALL OF US FROM THE
BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 7 2010, 12:38 PM~16540030
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BUENOS DIAS :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BIG LOUU!! SEE U HOMIES THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Feb 8 2010, 02:36 PM~16550644
> *THANKS GUYS SEE U THERE!!!*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Feb 9 2010, 07:20 PM~16565047
> *WASS UP BIRD! ITS DAVE HOMIE!!! U READY 4 THIS BIG ASS SHOW!!!
> THANKS 4 ALL UR HELP HOMIE!! FORM ALL OF US FROM THE
> BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB!!!
> *


Whats up Dave

We enjoy working with you guys and hanginging out with all the Gente that participates


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Feb 9 2010, 07:22 PM~16565066
> *THANKS BIG LOUU!! SEE U HOMIES THERE!! :thumbsup:
> *


WE WILL BE THERE WE HAD .LOT'S OF FUN PUT US BY THE BAR :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle la will be there


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

POSTED YOUR FLYER ON MY WEB SITE AND HAVE A COMMERCIAL OF THIS EVENT RUNNING ON MY INTERNET RADIO SHOWS.
http://www.djchentemrog.com/events.htm


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Feb 10 2010, 08:15 AM~16570731
> *POSTED YOUR FLYER ON MY WEB SITE AND HAVE A COMMERCIAL OF THIS EVENT RUNNING ON MY INTERNET RADIO SHOWS.
> http://www.djchentemrog.com/events.htm
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Feb 9 2010, 09:21 PM~16567117
> *  ourstyle la will be there
> *



THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 9 2010, 09:04 PM~16566800
> *WE WILL BE THERE WE HAD .LOT'S OF FUN  PUT US BY THE BAR :biggrin:
> *



AS LONG AS U BUY ME A BEER HOMIE!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Feb 11 2010, 03:52 PM~16585275
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

u can search online for 6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201...this should help u out with directions to get to the show.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Feb 10 2010, 07:31 PM~16576766
> *
> AS LONG AS U BUY ME A BEER HOMIE!!!
> *


YOU GOT IT I WILL LOOK FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Best Of Friends ! ! !


TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

GREAT SHOW EVERY YEAR!!


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *GREAT SHOW EVERY YEAR!!*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

our style cc los angeles will be there


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> * our style cc los angeles will be there*


See you there Homie :sprint:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 14 2010, 10:10 PM~16614272
> *GREAT SHOW EVERY YEAR!!
> *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

u can search online for 6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201...this should help u out with directions to get to the show.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 14 2010, 10:10 PM~16614272
> *GREAT SHOW EVERY YEAR!!
> *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

I can assure you the BELL CAR SHOW will be an event you will not want to miss this year. The homies Best of Friends and Kings of Kings greatly appreciate all of your support. :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's keep this moving... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 12 2010, 06:25 PM~16596746
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

WILL BE THERE :naughty:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Feb 21 2010, 11:13 PM~16684862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

u can search online for 6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201...this should help u out with directions to get to the show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 22 2010, 07:36 PM~16692849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Feb 23 2010, 06:16 PM~16703949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

lets keep it up TTT Rolo............................. :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

JUST STOPING BY HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Feb 24 2010, 08:48 PM~16716663
> *JUST STOPING BY HOMIES!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE SEE U THR!!!


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

to the top homies :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carlos12_@Feb 26 2010, 09:06 PM~16738301
> *to the top homies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Come on now back

T
T
T


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Elite will be there spinning the best in oldies, old school, funk, freestyle, disco and more.

there will be c.d's available for purchase $10.00 ea. all original titles, original artists and factory sealed, not copies and not bootlegs. see you all there!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Mar 2 2010, 09:24 PM~16778235
> *Mike Elite will be there spinning the best in oldies, old school, funk, freestyle, disco and more.
> 
> there will be c.d's available for purchase $10.00 ea. all original titles, original artists and factory sealed, not copies and not bootlegs. see you all there!!
> *


THANKS MIKE!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 2 2010, 09:17 PM~16778116
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

WE CAN'T WAIT FOR THE BELL CAR SHOW THANKS DAVID...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 3 2010, 02:22 PM~16785662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship: :buttkick: :boink: :naughty: how we do it see you guys at the show


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT.... *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

WHERE STILL MOVING AHEAD!!!!

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Location: u can search online for 6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201...this should help out with directions to get to the show, see u there 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

:biggrin: to the top homies


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos12_@Mar 8 2010, 08:47 PM~16833284
> *:biggrin: to the top homies
> *


wass up carlos


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 9 2010, 02:45 PM~16840695
> *
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

On behalf of KINGS OF KINGS and BEST OF FRIENDS we would like to thank everybody in advance for your support and participation


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a shout out list of participants for this years car show. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support</span> :thumbsup:

MILLENIUM
SOUTHBOUND L.A
KUSTOM OLDIES
OLD-MEMORIES L.A
TRUE-MEMORIES CAR/BIKE CC 
DOWN-II-SCALE
STYLISTICS
GOODTIMES SGV
REFLECTIONS
WAY-OF-LIFE L.A
UNITED STYLES
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
WESTSIDE
STREET-STYLE
EVIL-SIDE 
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS 




<span style=\'color:red\'>ALSO WANT TO THANK THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 10 2010, 01:27 AM~16847575
> *DOWN-II-SCALE
> STYLISTICS
> GOODTIMES SGV
> ...


GRACIAS JAVIE WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE CARNAL


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Mar 6 2010, 11:31 PM~16817654
> *TTT.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 10 2010, 02:27 AM~16847575
> *SOUTHBOUND L.A</span>
> KUSTOM OLDIES
> OLD-MEMORIES L.A
> ...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 10 2010, 01:27 AM~16847575
> *WESTSIDE FAMILIA</span>
> WESTSIDE
> STREET-STYLE
> ...


*CAINT MISS THIS ONE.....* :nono:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a few pics of last year


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 10 2010, 01:27 AM~16847575
> *Here's a shout out list of participants for this years car show. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support</span>  :thumbsup:
> 
> MILLENIUM
> ...



Ahem! Missed one... Uniques L.A.! 

Will try to get OC and IE chapters out for this one as well


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 10 2010, 03:03 PM~16851478
> *Ahem! Missed one... Uniques L.A.!
> 
> Will try to get OC and IE chapters out for this one as well
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a shout out list of participants for this years car show. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support</span> :thumbsup:

MILLENIUM
SOUTHBOUND L.A
KUSTOM OLDIES
OLD-MEMORIES L.A
TRUE-MEMORIES CAR/BIKE CC 
DOWN-II-SCALE
STYLISTICS
GOODTIMES SGV
REFLECTIONS
WAY-OF-LIFE L.A
UNITED STYLES
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
WESTSIDE
STREET-STYLE
EVIL-SIDE 
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS 
just added
UNIQUES L.A 
<span style=\'color:red\'>ALSO WANT TO THANK THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

LETS KEEP THIS TO THE TOP GUYS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a shout out list of participants for this years car show. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support</span> :thumbsup:

MILLENIUM
SOUTHBOUND L.A
KUSTOM OLDIES
OLD-MEMORIES L.A
TRUE-MEMORIES CAR/BIKE CC 
DOWN-II-SCALE
STYLISTICS
GOODTIMES SGV
REFLECTIONS
WAY-OF-LIFE L.A
UNITED STYLES
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
WESTSIDE
STREET-STYLE
EVIL-SIDE 
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS 
just added
UNIQUES L.A 
<span style=\'color:red\'>ALSO WANT TO THANK THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a few pics of last year


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

USO will be in the house


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 10 2010, 10:50 PM~16856061
> *USO will be in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 11 2010, 12:27 AM~16857658
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a shout out list of participants for this years car show. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support</span> :thumbsup:

MILLENIUM
SOUTHBOUND L.A
KUSTOM OLDIES
OLD-MEMORIES L.A
TRUE-MEMORIES CAR/BIKE CC 
DOWN-II-SCALE
STYLISTICS
GOODTIMES SGV
REFLECTIONS
WAY-OF-LIFE L.A
UNITED STYLES
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
WESTSIDE
STREET-STYLE
EVIL-SIDE 
CLASSIC LOWRIDERS
UNIQUES L.A
just added
UCE (USO)
<span style=\'color:red\'>ALSO WANT TO THANK THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 11 2010, 05:32 PM~16863562
> *Here's a shout out list of participants for this years car show. I will update as I get confirmation. Thank you all for your support</span>  :thumbsup:
> 
> MILLENIUM
> ...


DEVOTIONS CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT :roflmao: :thumbsup: :worship: WE ARE :buttkick: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 10 2010, 09:47 PM~16856016
> *Here's a few pics of last year
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 13 2010, 12:05 PM~16880377
> *
> *


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

address on flyer for whoever needed it... : :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Mar 15 2010, 01:36 AM~16893324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Nov 9 2009, 12:33 PM~15608535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REGISTRATION DAY OF EVENT ONLY?


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Mar 15 2010, 07:55 PM~16899862
> *REGISTRATION DAY OF EVENT ONLY?
> *


yes, same as last year


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

just added</span>

DEVOTIONS (SO. GATE)
OLD-MEMORIES (EAST SIDE)


<span style=\'color:red\'>ALSO WANT TO THANK THE SOLO RIDERS WHO WILL BE PARTICIPATING :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*POSTED YOUR EVENT FLYER ON MY WEB SITE AND 
I'LL ANNOUNCE YOUR EVENT AT ALL CAR SHOWS I DJ AT....*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

ITS JUST A FEW OF US BUT WE'LL BE THERE SUPPORTING YOU GUYS TO THE FULLEST 
WESTSIDE FAMILIA C.C. FROM SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES TO HARBOR AREA *110 SOUTH*


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for the support homie see you there :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle los angeles cc will be there


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 16 2010, 07:04 PM~16910755
> * ourstyle los angeles  cc will be there
> *


THANKS HOMIES SEE U GUYS THERE!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

SEE YOU THERE HOMIES, WHO OWNS MORENOS BIKE SHOP ON CENTRAL AVE?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 17 2010, 06:03 AM~16914745
> *SEE YOU THERE HOMIES, WHO OWNS MORENOS BIKE SHOP ON CENTRAL AVE?
> *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 16 2010, 05:15 PM~16909066
> *ITS JUST A FEW OF US BUT WE'LL BE THERE SUPPORTING YOU GUYS TO THE FULLEST
> WESTSIDE FAMILIA C.C. FROM SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES TO HARBOR AREA 110 SOUTH
> *


got you guys on the list already. thanks for the support  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

LIMITED C.C L.A WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT HOMIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

MIDNIGHT VISION c.c. O *C WILL B THERE


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Mar 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16920826
> *LIMITED C.C L.A WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT HOMIES!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS GUYS SEE U THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 17 2010, 06:51 PM~16920840
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS HOMIES SEE U THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Mar 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16923126
> *THANKS HOMIES SEE U THERE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :happysad:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Mar 19 2010, 12:20 AM~16934460
> *  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :happysad:
> *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY SHIT BAT MAN[/COLOR]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 19 2010, 08:23 PM~16941658
> *HOLY SHIT BAT MAN[/COLOR]
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 19 2010, 09:23 PM~16941658
> *HOLY SHIT BAT MAN[/COLOR]
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 19 2010, 01:27 PM~16938863
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

MANIACOS C.C. will be there


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Mar 21 2010, 12:00 PM~16952976
> *MANIACOS C.C. will be there
> *



THANKS HOMIES!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Me and the homeboy Carlos took a ride to San Diego to the Lowrider Super Show today to past out flyers and some of the people from San Diego are going to make the trip to our show. Also a lot of the lowrider people are already talking about out show. Thanks for the support.


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16956698
> *Me and the homeboy Carlos took a ride to San Diego to the Lowrider Super Show today to past out flyers and some of the people from San Diego are going to make the trip to our show. Also a lot of the lowrider people are already talking about out show. Thanks for the support.
> *


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FROM IMPERIAL,CA


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

:biggrin: see evry one there homies 
TTT :worship: :worship: :worship: :buttkick: THIS HOW WE DO IT :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Mar 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16966787
> *PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FROM IMPERIAL,CA
> *



THANKS HOMIE SEE U THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Mar 22 2010, 09:50 PM~16969152
> *THANKS HOMIE SEE U THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's continue to post this up... :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 10 2010, 08:47 PM~16856016
> *Here's a few pics of last year
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT...* :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Mar 23 2010, 07:12 PM~16978864
> *TTT... :biggrin:
> *



WASS UP MYKEE


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

what homies.
TTT
:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 23 2010, 10:09 PM~16981775
> *PICS FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT   
6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Mar 24 2010, 04:08 PM~16988999
> *TTT
> 6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Mar 24 2010, 08:59 PM~16992477
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: 
6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 25 2010, 03:58 PM~17000405
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Evilways C.c VC will be there .


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT... :thumbsup: *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17004114
> *Evilways C.c VC will be there .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 26 2010, 12:26 AM~17005224
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carlos12_@Mar 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17012850
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## antlocc93 (Feb 6, 2010)

> [/quote WESTSIDE C.C WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 28 2010, 11:10 PM~17030112
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT 

See you guys at the show. *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:



> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 29 2010, 05:51 PM~17036864
> *TTT
> 
> See you guys at the show. </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS HOMIES!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 30 2010, 08:21 PM~17049841
> *
> *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Apr 1 2010, 02:25 PM~17067723
> *
> 
> 6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201
> *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Elite will be there to support, Playing the best in Oldies, Old School, Freestyle, Disco. See you all there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*3rd. Annual Bell Car Show...TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WE WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 4 2010, 09:24 AM~17091492
> *WE WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*DJ CHENTE~MR. O.G. & THE LOST MEMORIES STAFF 
WILL BE ON THE MAIN STAGE 
DJing THE BEST IN 
O.G. OLDIES ~ OLD SCHOOL FUNK ~ 80's DISCO 
"WE PLAY WHAT NO ONE ELSE DOES"*


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

JUST STOPING BY HOMIES TO PUT THIS MOFO BACK ON TOP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Apr 5 2010, 06:57 PM~17105475
> *JUST STOPING BY HOMIES TO PUT THIS MOFO BACK ON TOP
> *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17107299
> *
> *


WASS UP BIRD GETTING READY 4 THE BIG SHOW HOMIE!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Apr 5 2010, 09:35 PM~17107739
> *WASS UP BIRD GETTING READY 4 THE BIG SHOW HOMIE!!!
> *


Yes Sir.. Right around the corner. The show that kicks off show season. Looking forward to seeing everyone and meeting new faces...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Let's keep pushing the issue...TTT :thumbsup: *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB STILL STRONG!!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Apr 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17117945
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Apr 7 2010, 10:26 AM~17122752
> *TTT
> *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Nov 5 2009, 12:28 AM~15567968
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*TTT*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 11 2010, 01:11 AM~17157802
> * TTT
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 12 2010, 01:20 AM~17165912
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Apr 13 2010, 09:19 AM~17178098
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

this is going to be a bad ass show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17186786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE PRIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 14 2010, 08:42 PM~17195665
> *SUP HOMIE PRIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 14 2010, 08:14 PM~17196211
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

WE ARE :buttkick: :buttkick: TTT HOMIES :worship: SAY NO TO DRAMA LOL hno: hno: :boink: :run: :drama:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

ALMOST HERE :wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 18 2010, 01:57 AM~17225878
> *It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this location?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Apr 18 2010, 10:26 AM~17227614
> *ALMOST HERE  :wave:
> *


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Apr 18 2010, 01:32 PM~17228325
> *Where is this location?
> *


Gage ave. will be closed from atlantic to california :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS SO CAL. Car Club will be there. *


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

ttt homies :biggrin:   :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NEED INFO CALL ADAM 6)203-2235 OR CHICO 6)824-4311


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DO YOU NEED TO PREREG? IF SO AM I TOO LATE  :happysad:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 19 2010, 02:10 PM~17238646
> *DO YOU NEED TO PREREG? IF SO AM I TOO LATE   :happysad:
> *


NO PREREG!! JUST SHOW UP... 6:00AM TO 9:30AM PLS B ON TIME THKS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Apr 19 2010, 05:17 PM~17239684
> *NO PREREG!! JUST SHOW UP... 6:00AM TO 9:30AM PLS B ON TIME THKS
> *


ILL BE THEIR MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT HOMIE


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 19 2010, 06:12 PM~17240193
> *ILL BE THEIR MAJESTICS HIGH DESERT HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 19 2010, 07:54 PM~17242758
> *It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.
> 
> 
> ...


READY HOMIE :sprint:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 20 2010, 02:32 PM~17249768
> *READY HOMIE :sprint:
> *


Thanks for the support homie. My primo Danny Boy better come also last year he did not show up.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Apr 20 2010, 03:49 PM~17250416
> *Thanks for the support homie. My primo Danny Boy better come also last year he did not show up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*I POSTED YOUR EVENT ON MY WEB SITE BROTHER
WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Apr 20 2010, 02:49 PM~17250416
> *Thanks for the support homie. My primo Danny Boy better come also last year he did not show up.
> *


10/4 HOMIE DANNY WILL BE ROLLING :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE SPOT HELD IN TACO'S MEXICO ON SAT. MAY 1, AT 7P.M. EVERYBODY'S WELCOME' IT IS LOCATED IN THE CITY VAN NUYS ON SHERMAN WAY AND VAN NUYS BLVD. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT ME AT 18183102110 MARTIN AKA MR.GLASSHOUSE


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: hno: Right around the corner. TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 19 2010, 07:54 PM~17242758
> *It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 19 2010, 08:54 PM~17242758
> *WWW.OLDMEMORIESSGV.NET*


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

COUNT US IN!!!!!!! ROYALIMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.................
HEY DONT FOR GET R SHOW ALSO...MAY 2ND IN LAPUENTE,.......LOVE TOO HAVE YA... AS A SPECIALGUEST BRO.... CAL FOR MORE INFO........ 626 2522729 NICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Apr 23 2010, 10:25 AM~17280457
> *COUNT US IN!!!!!!! ROYALIMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.................
> HEY DONT FOR GET R SHOW ALSO...MAY 2ND IN LAPUENTE,.......LOVE TOO HAVE YA... AS A SPECIALGUEST BRO.... CAL FOR MORE INFO........ 626 2522729 NICK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Best of Friends 
will be there


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE MILLENIUM


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carlos12_@Apr 25 2010, 11:03 PM~17302158
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Apr 27 2010, 02:25 AM~17315164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ::


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Apr 27 2010, 07:51 PM~17323846
> *
> *


Just a couple weeks out... Looking forward to working this show...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE :biggrin: ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*O.G. CHENTE & MRS O.G. WILL ROLL IN WITH STYLE 
LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS FIRME EVENT. *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

IT'S AROUND THE CORNER HOMIES, SEE YOU THERE WESTFAM CC


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Apr 30 2010, 02:10 PM~17353028
> *IT'S AROUND THE CORNER HOMIES, SEE YOU THERE WESTFAM CC
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2010, 09:00 PM~17323994
> *Just a couple weeks out...  Looking forward to working this show...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 10 2010, 04:58 AM~16847698
> *GRACIAS JAVIE WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE CARNAL
> *


DOWN TO SCALE WILL BE THERE


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 1 2010, 08:00 PM~17361975
> *It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.
> 
> 
> ...


Woww.. 2 weeeks from today..


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## clipster (Feb 3, 2009)

Team Hazardouz with the JDM cars will be there


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

BLVD KINGS will be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

We will be there :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HITTINDEMCORNERS_@May 3 2010, 06:36 PM~17379505
> *BLVD KINGS will be there!!  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 4 2010, 11:54 AM~17387688
> *:yes: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME CC WILL BE THERE !


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

YEAH BABY ALMOST HERE!! SEE U THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

The MIDNITE CRUZZERS performing live at the 3rd Annual Bell Car Show...</span>

<img src=\'http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii121/mijag13/TheMidnightCruzzersbyUnsoldchicano1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>click on the youtube link below to hear the band...




youtube video


----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@May 4 2010, 10:45 PM~17395702
> *The MIDNITE CRUZZERS performing live at the 3rd Annual Bell Car Show...</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii121/mijag13/TheMidnightCruzzersbyUnsoldchicano1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's keep this moving... :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2SHS%202010%20Car%20Show%20jpec_Page_1.jpg[/img]


















come out and join us on a day of family fun


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

1 MORE WEEK :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@May 6 2010, 10:13 PM~17415564
> *1 MORE WEEK :0
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: ILL BE THERE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

We will have a few cars out for this show but we will try to roll DEEP!!!


----------



## MR_C (Mar 22, 2010)

* DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_C_@May 7 2010, 02:47 PM~17421411
> * DEDICATED RIDERZ C.C.
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TACO'S MEXICO MAY 8' IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS; ON SHERMAN WAY AND VAN NUYS BLVD FROM 7 TO WHENEVER CONTACT ME 18183102110


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 7 2010, 09:30 PM~17425338
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 7 2010, 11:50 PM~17426244
> *TACO'S MEXICO MAY 8' IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS; ON SHERMAN WAY AND VAN NUYS BLVD FROM 7 TO WHENEVER CONTACT ME 18183102110
> *



you sure its not gallo giro?


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

one more week for this bad ass show :biggrin: and the best part of it is free of drama :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :buttkick: :naughty:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 7 2010, 10:30 PM~17425338
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges
> *


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

location to the show ?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

[/quote]
LIKE TO INVITE U OUT TO OUR SHOW/HOP ON THE 23rd OF MAY. COME AND ENJOY A DAY OF FAMILY FUN


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 9 2010, 05:18 PM~17436765
> *location to the show ?
> *


6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@May 9 2010, 06:45 PM~17437342
> *6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201
> *


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

STUNNING CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@May 9 2010, 05:45 PM~17437342
> *6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201
> *


Same entrance as last year, right?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Nov 5 2009, 01:28 AM~15567968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IS THERE A BEST OF SHOW FOR BIKES ????


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: *Bump to the Top ! ! ! . See you Homies there on Sunday at the show. We will be there Representin ! ! ! *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 10 2010, 11:49 AM~17443655
> *IS THERE A BEST OF SHOW FOR BIKES ????
> *


YES THERE IS 5 FOOT TROPHY!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 10 2010, 11:06 AM~17443294
> *Same entrance as last year, right?
> *


YES SAME ONE


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StUnNiNg CaR cLuB_@May 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17442987
> *STUNNING CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........
> *


 THANKS SEE U THERE :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@May 10 2010, 05:44 PM~17446827
> *YES THERE IS 5 FOOT TROPHY!!
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

6330 pine st Bell Ca. 90201


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

YOU CAN ADD "TECHNIQUES" LOS ANGELES, TO THAT ROLL CALL... WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT HOMIES... :yes: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## FINER'N'BLUE (Sep 28, 2009)

TOGETHER C.C LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 10 2010, 07:30 PM~17448024
> *It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 6 2010, 02:22 AM~17406807
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>All judging will be done by BIRD & the super custom car show judges
> *


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-15-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 10 2010, 07:30 PM~17448024
> *It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 11 2010, 08:58 AM~17453087
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINER'N'BLUE+May 10 2010, 09:49 PM~17449038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

6330 Pine St. Bell, CA 90201


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE SAVE ME A SPOT~


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 12 2010, 02:41 PM~17467201
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE SAVE ME A SPOT~
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

See you on Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey is the roll in spot the same as last year ? What time can we start rolling in ? ?


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 12 2010, 02:38 PM~17467665
> *Hey is the roll in spot the same as last year ? What time can we start rolling in ? ?
> *


Same spot as last year and rolling is at 6 AM.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cant wait!!! Gonna be some nice weather this weekend.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 12 2010, 12:39 PM~17467182
> *6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

CAN I GET THE SPOT BY THE BAR LIKE LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17470123
> *CAN I GET THE SPOT  BY THE BAR LIKE LAST YEAR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 12 2010, 08:53 PM~17472218
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIRD HOW YOU DOING READY FOR SUNDAY?


----------



## LOW RODZ (May 13, 2010)




----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 12 2010, 06:10 PM~17470113
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


CHICANOSTYLE will be there


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO_STYLE_@May 13 2010, 01:54 AM~17474524
> *CHICANOSTYLE will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carlos12 (Aug 14, 2008)

ttt we are almost there people :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

_*ttmft*_


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

WILL BE THERE THIS SUNDAY ...


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* DOEPS64, BIG LOUU
*
*WILL BE THERE !!!*


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

DelinquentZ C.C. will be there. dont wana miss this one!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@May 13 2010, 07:16 PM~17482786
> *DelinquentZ C.C. will be there. dont wana miss this one!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: THIS SHOW IS NOT TO BE MISSED IT'S A NICE SHOW :sprint: :sprint: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@May 13 2010, 07:16 PM~17482786
> *DelinquentZ C.C. will be there. dont wana miss this one!
> *


tight we gotta roll together


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@May 13 2010, 10:24 PM~17485181
> *tight we gotta roll together
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 14 2010, 12:59 AM~17486046
> *6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 13 2010, 11:59 PM~17486046
> *6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

The weekend is finally here!!! :h5:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 14 2010, 11:24 AM~17490091
> *The weekend is finally here!!!  :h5:
> *


 :yes: :naughty: :wave:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

YOU KNOW "SIMPLE GREEN" WILL BE THERE !!!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

STRICTLY FAMILY C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT AS WELL


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@May 14 2010, 12:12 PM~17490546
> *YOU KNOW "SIMPLE GREEN" WILL BE THERE !!!!!  :wow: :cheesy:
> *





> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@May 14 2010, 03:09 PM~17492178
> *STRICTLY FAMILY C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT AS WELL
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks for the support. 2 more days. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@May 14 2010, 09:40 AM~17489745
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@May 13 2010, 09:24 PM~17485181
> *tight we gotta roll together
> *


sounds like a plan. My boy Dee said he gots some dice with ur name on them and my kid need paletero money.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 14 2010, 05:45 PM~17493387
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

_*TTMFT for Best Of Friends C.C. & Kings Of Kings C.C.*_


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS C.C WILL BE THERE . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

It's almost that time. Is everybody ready for that mile long walk. Hope to see everybody out there.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES
*MAJESTICS*
WILL BE THERE


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

The MIDNITE CRUZZERS performing live at the 3rd Annual Bell Car Show...</span>

<img src=\'http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii121/mijag13/TheMidnightCruzzersbyUnsoldchicano1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>click on the youtube link below to hear the band...




youtube video


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 15 2010, 01:20 AM~17496273
> *SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES
> MAJESTICS
> WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Almost time. Clean up those rides. Weather is going to be grear. This is a show u can't miss.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496062
> *STYLISTICS C.C WILL BE THERE . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE  THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE A LOT BIGGER THEN LAST WEEKS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 15 2010, 01:10 AM~17496220
> *6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)
> *


----------



## robkool (Apr 17, 2010)

I will try to make it from the OC... Thanks for the directions.


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

South Side MAJESTICS Los Angeles will be there ..with the bottles and smoke :biggrin:


----------



## lump103 (May 12, 2010)

WATTS UP 2MY HOMIEZ FROM KINGS OF KING AND BEST OF FRIENDS THIS LUMP103 FROM THE HOMIEZ WAY CAR CLUB MUCH LUV 2 BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS KEEP TIPPIN


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

everlasting impressions will be there...


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

THE PSYCHO SAINTS CAR AND BICYCLE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 15 2010, 12:10 AM~17496220
> *6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)
> *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*ON THE REAL I THINK THIS THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR IN THE "SOUTHSIDE" AREA OF LOS ANGELES TTMFT HOME GROWN IN THE 90001  *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DOWN-II-SCALE will be there reppin it for the so.cal model car builders  

SEE U ALL @ THE SHOW 2MARO


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

the Family will be there repping


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@May 15 2010, 06:29 PM~17500663
> *the Family will be there repping
> *


*x2*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@May 15 2010, 10:05 AM~17498218
> *WHATS UP HOMIE    THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE A LOT BIGGER THEN LAST WEEKS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

whats up we're there to support , GOODTIMES E.L.A. CHAPTER


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

To The Top !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*getting fucked up putting the cold ones on ice for tomorrow*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DOEPS64, BIG TURTLE, *WICKEDKUSTOMS*, LOW RODZ
*what up foo* :wave:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BIG LOUU, MELLOMAN, DOEPS64, Gypsy, WICKEDKUSTOMS, sicksurside, BIG TURTLE LET'S ROLL WE ARE READY :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17502924
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BIG LOUU, MELLOMAN, DOEPS64, Gypsy, WICKEDKUSTOMS, sicksurside, BIG TURTLE  LET'S ROLL WE ARE READY :biggrin:
> *


*QVO BIG LOUU YOU READY????*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

see yall there tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@May 15 2010, 09:59 PM~17502870
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DOEPS64, BIG TURTLE, WICKEDKUSTOMS, LOW RODZ
> what up foo :wave:
> *


sup bro


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@May 15 2010, 11:08 PM~17502948
> *see yall there tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


*ALRIGHT BIG DAWG*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@May 15 2010, 03:30 PM~17499388
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT, BUT IT'S ONLY THAT WAY BECAUSE OF THE SUPPORT WE GET FROM ALL OF YOU OUT THERE. ON BEHALF OF KINGS OF KINGS AND BEST OF FRIENDS, WE THANK ALL OF YOU OUT THERE FOR HELPING US MAKE THIS SHOW A BIG SUCCESS. </span>*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

nap time bros! see everyone in line up! its gonna be long one uffin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

6330 PINE ST BELL CA 90201 (ATLANTIC AND GAGE)


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 16 2010, 12:39 AM~17503205
> *nap time bros! see everyone in line up! its gonna be long one uffin:
> *


yeup, gotta try to get a couple of hours of sleep at least


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

Majestics Compton will be there too


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

location?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ITS SHOW TIME FELLAS SEE YA AT SHOW


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 15 2010, 11:44 PM~17503234
> *GOODTIMES 805 BIKE CHAOTER WILL BE THERE TOO!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT'S SHOW TIME


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone have pics yet?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

was a cool show... ill post some pics later


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

more upon request :biggrin: 


(these are the only black and white pics!)


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DOWN-II-SCALE 

HAD A GOOD TIME @ THE SHOW TKS FOR THROWN ANOTHER GREAT SHOW GUYS WILL BE THUR AGAIN NXT YR FOR SURE    

KINGS OF KINGS C.C & BEST OF FRIENDS C.C TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Good show as always


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

one of the best shows of the year if u missed it u missed out!
it seemed like miles of cars and a sea of people.
thanks BEST OF FRENDS C.C. & KING OF KINGS C.C. for putting on a great event.
DELINQUENTZ C.C. had a great tyme thanks again.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

It was a good show STRICTLY FAMILY CC had a good time


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+May 16 2010, 07:16 PM~17509014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To everyone that came out and showed support. This is what lowriding is about. No drama at all and everyone had a good time. Hearing great feedback from everyone from vendor to car clubs. This was the show to be at if you missed it there is always next year. Thanks you once again from Best of Friends and Kings of Kings Car Club. Much respect to everyone that came out.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM CC HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

[/img]


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

The family had a good time and iam still waiting on my fruit basket for being the first one there lol


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

goodtimes c.c. had a goodtime will be there next year thanks for having us...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES LIKE ALWAYS ANOTHER GREAT SHOW SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

PRIDE CC


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 16 2010, 07:37 PM~17509899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Great show today! Thanks for the good time! Here's a few pics...


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

We made it back to imperial thank you for a great time,we met nice people and nice cars see you next year.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Striptease


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Once again thank you bestfriends c c and kings of kings







c c for the invite


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...869486648_E3SBv








































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...869486648_E3SBv




















































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...869486648_E3SBv






















































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...869486648_E3SBv





















































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...869486648_E3SBv






















































To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...869486648_E3SBv


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

To see more pictures of this event and others click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NONE-VW-CAR-SHOWS...869486648_E3SBv


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

MORE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Best Of Friends C.C. & Kings Of Kings C.C.!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

WESTSIDE C.C HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

BLVD KINGS HAD A GREAT TIME!! THANKS BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS!! ALSO THANKS TO THE CITY OF BELL!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC HAD A GOOD TIME~


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE . HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE ONE OF MY CARS OUT THERE NEXT YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO CREW HAD A FIRME TIME.
FIRME SHOW BEST OF FRIENDS AND KING OF KINGS C.C.*


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige had a great time thank you.


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP TO KINGS OF KINGS AND BEST OF FREINDS ,IT KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EACH YEAR.HAD A GOOD TIME .CONGRATS TO ALL .THANK YOU FROM SOUTHBOUND CAR CLUB. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

_*Thanks for another great show homies WESTSIDE FAMILIA CC had a good time ttmft*_


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

*<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010016.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010018.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010019.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010015.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010014.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010030.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010020.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010022.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010023.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010024.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010025.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010026.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010027.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010028.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010029.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010041.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010030-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010031.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION+May 17 2010, 01:04 PM~17517277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's better!!!


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010034.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010035.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010036.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010037.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010038.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010039.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010040.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010051.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010042.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010043.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010044.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010045.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010047.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010048.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010049.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010050.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010060.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010051-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010052.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010053.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010054.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010055.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010056.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010057.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010070.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010061.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010062.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010064.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010066.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010067.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010069.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010080.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010070-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010071.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010072.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010074.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010075.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010076.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010077.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010078.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010079.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010090.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010081.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010084.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010085.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010086.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010087.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010089.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010091.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010092.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010093.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Striptease


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010094.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010095.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010096.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010097.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010098.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010101.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010102.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010103.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010104.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010106.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010107.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010108.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010109.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010110.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010113.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010114.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010110-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010111-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010112-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010113-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010114-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010116.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010117.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010118.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010119.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010120.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010121.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010122.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010123.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010124.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010125.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010126.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010127.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010129.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks BEST OF FREINDS & KINGS OF KINGS for another great show. SWIFT CC had a real good time out their, cant wait till the next on. "SWIFT CC" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU BLU 77_@May 17 2010, 11:05 AM~17515479
> *TO THE TOP TO KINGS OF KINGS AND BEST OF FREINDS ,IT KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EACH YEAR.HAD A GOOD TIME .CONGRATS TO ALL .THANK YOU FROM SOUTHBOUND CAR CLUB. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BEST OF FRIENDS AND KINGS OF KINGS FOR A GREAT SHOW WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR . WE HAD A GREAT TIME. <span style=\'color:yellow\'>SOUTHBOUND</span>.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)

more pic.


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 17 2010, 02:55 PM~17517826
> *That's better!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE GREAT TIME. KINGS OF KINGS & BEST OF FRIENDS YOU GUY'S DID IT AGAIN CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEARS EVENT. MUCH LOVE FROM THE EVIL SIDE FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE'S A LIST OF CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT</span></span>

PRESTIGE (IMPERIAL VALLEY)
REALITY
INFAMOUS
HUSSTLE
PRIDE
TOGETHER
BIG TYMERS
DEFIANCE
UNIDOS
ALTERED ONES
AZTEC IMAGE
DEDICATED RIDAZ
DELEGATION
LOS AZTECAS 
SOUTHBOUND 
RAIDER NATION IV LIFE 
OUR STYLE
MAJESTICS L.A.-COMPTON-HIGH DESERT
UNATHORIZE
DUKES
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
HOMIEZ WAY
HEAVY WEIGHTS
MEXICALI
STUNNING
REVOLUSCION
HERENCIA
LA TIMES
FOREVER CLOWN'N
WESTSIDE
DELINQUENTZ
EVIL-SIDE
MILLENIUM
GOODTIMES (BIKE CLUB 805)
GOODTIMES (E.L.A-SGV-818 RIDERS)
STRICTLY FAMILY
VIEJITOS
VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB OXNARD
ROAD KINGS
BORICUA
STYLISTICS
ILLUSTRIOUS
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
HIGHCLASS
STILL HUSTLIN
RIDING LOW
SHOWTIME
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
TEAM SCIONTIFIC
REFLECTIONS
SWIFT
VALLEY LIFE
MEXCALI
SCION IMAGE
NOKTURNAL
NIGHT CROWD 
MANIACOS
DEVOTIONS 
LAs FINEST
XPLIZIT
ORIGINALS IE
PSYCHO SAINTS CAR/BIKE CLUB
OLD DREAMS 
SIGNATURE SERIES INC
LOS HEAVY WEIGHTS 
NEW EXPOSURE
OLD MEMORIES (SGV-EAST SIDE-L.A)
OLD MEMORIES (BIKE CLUB L.A.)
WAY OF LIFE
RUTHLESS
TRUE MEMORIES
BROWN SENSATION
EVIL WAYS
CONNECTED
BALLERZ INC 
STILL TIPPIN
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTRY

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT 

CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE DJs---DJ CHENTE AND DJ MIKE ELITE 

BIG THANKS TO BIRD AND HIS CREW FOR ALL YOUR HELP

<span style=\'color:red\'>I DO APOLOGIZE IF I FORGOT ANYBODY. If I did forget anybody, let it be known and you'll be added


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle los angeles had agoo time    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRECIOUSCUBANA (Jun 22, 2004)

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010132.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010130-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010131.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010136.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010143.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010137.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010138.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010139.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010140.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010141.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc50/preciouscubana/BellCarShowMay16th2010142.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

THE PSYCHO SAINTS CAR AND BICYCLE CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME JUST WISH YOU GUYS WOULDA HAD A RAT ROD CATEGORY AND FOR THE BIKES 20" AND 26" STREET CUSTOM CATEGORY OTHER THEN THAT CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 17 2010, 09:01 PM~17521199
> *THE PSYCHO SAINTS CAR AND BICYCLE CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME JUST WISH YOU GUYS WOULDA HAD A RAT ROD CATEGORY  AND FOR THE BIKES 20" AND 26" STREET CUSTOM CATEGORY OTHER THEN THAT CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW
> *


We'll see what we can do for next year


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@May 17 2010, 08:24 PM~17522409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOOD LOOOKN OUT ON THE PICS !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@May 17 2010, 08:28 PM~17522485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THANX FOR THE PICS BRO !!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

LimiteD CC HAD A GOOD TIME BETTER LATE THEN SORRY


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE'S A LIST OF CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT</span></span>

PRESTIGE (IMPERIAL VALLEY)
REALITY
INFAMOUS
HUSSTLE
PRIDE
TOGETHER
BIG TYMERS
DEFIANCE
UNIDOS
ALTERED ONES
AZTEC IMAGE
DEDICATED RIDAZ
DELEGATION
LOS AZTECAS 
SOUTHBOUND 
RAIDER NATION IV LIFE 
OUR STYLE
MAJESTICS L.A.-COMPTON-HIGH DESERT
UNATHORIZE
DUKES
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
HOMIEZ WAY
HEAVY WEIGHTS
MEXICALI
STUNNING
REVOLUSCION
HERENCIA
LA TIMES
FOREVER CLOWN'N
WESTSIDE
DELINQUENTZ
EVIL-SIDE
MILLENIUM
GOODTIMES (BIKE CLUB 805)
GOODTIMES (E.L.A-SGV-818 RIDERS)
STRICTLY FAMILY
VIEJITOS
VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB OXNARD
ROAD KINGS
BORICUA
STYLISTICS
ILLUSTRIOUS
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
HIGHCLASS
STILL HUSTLIN
RIDING LOW
SHOWTIME
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
TEAM SCIONTIFIC
REFLECTIONS
SWIFT
VALLEY LIFE
MEXCALI
SCION IMAGE
NOKTURNAL
NIGHT CROWD 
MANIACOS
DEVOTIONS 
LAs FINEST
XPLIZIT
ORIGINALS IE
PSYCHO SAINTS CAR/BIKE CLUB
OLD DREAMS 
SIGNATURE SERIES INC
LOS HEAVY WEIGHTS 
NEW EXPOSURE
OLD MEMORIES (SGV-EAST SIDE-L.A)
OLD MEMORIES (BIKE CLUB L.A.)
WAY OF LIFE
RUTHLESS
TRUE MEMORIES
BROWN SENSATION
EVIL WAYS
CONNECTED
BALLERZ INC 
STILL TIPPIN
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTRY

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT 

CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE DJs---DJ CHENTE AND DJ MIKE ELITE 

BIG THANKS TO BIRD AND HIS CREW FOR ALL YOUR HELP

<span style=\'color:red\'>I DO APOLOGIZE IF I FORGOT ANYBODY. If I did forget anybody, let it be known and you'll be added


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 17 2010, 11:17 PM~17523755
> *THANKS FOR HAVING US ~ THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO ~
> IT WAS GREAT BEING ON MAIN STAGE DJing WITH THE BAND
> MIDNIGHT CRUISERS ~ WE HAD A FIRME TIME</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 17 2010, 10:17 PM~17523755
> *BLVD KINGS</span>
> HOMIEZ WAY
> HEAVY WEIGHTS
> ...


WE HAD A BLAST! :thumbsup: C U NEXT YEAR!


----------



## MonteKarlo84 (Apr 3, 2009)

muchas gracias Best Of Friends Kings Of Kings for another firme show Delgation L.A always has a good time at your shows


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 17 2010, 11:17 PM~17523755
> *Hey "BEST OF FRIENDS C.C." & "KINGS OF KINGS C.C." we had a firme time at the show. Great Job on putting it down. See you next year if you guys have this show again. </span>*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@May 17 2010, 07:25 PM~17521574
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks to everyone who came out to the show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

See you next year


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Best Of Friends C.C. & Kings Of Kings C.C.

Hope you can make it!!!




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538148


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 








































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

MORE MORE MORE !!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

EEeeeoooooooowwwwwwhh!!! This was a big show.....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

The showtime cc family had a great time, it was amazing how many people and cars showed up, and also much props on how organized it was! Much love and respect!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

any pics of da blue pedal car?? :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i got some more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: RAIDERNATION IV LIFE GOOD SHOW

F:\DCIM\101MSDCF\DSC05704.JPG


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2DSC05704.JPG


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP WITH KING OF KINGS


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

DOWN II SCALE was up in the hiz-ouse also!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE'S A LIST OF CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT</span></span>

PRESTIGE (IMPERIAL VALLEY)
REALITY
INFAMOUS
HUSSTLE
PRIDE
TOGETHER
BIG TYMERS
DEFIANCE
UNIDOS
ALTERED ONES
AZTEC IMAGE
DEDICATED RIDAZ
DELEGATION
LOS AZTECAS 
SOUTHBOUND 
RAIDER NATION IV LIFE 
OUR STYLE
MAJESTICS L.A.-COMPTON-HIGH DESERT
UNATHORIZE
DUKES
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
HOMIEZ WAY
HEAVY WEIGHTS
MEXICALI
STUNNING
REVOLUSCION
HERENCIA
LA TIMES
FOREVER CLOWN'N
WESTSIDE
DELINQUENTZ
EVIL-SIDE
MILLENIUM
GOODTIMES (BIKE CLUB 805)
GOODTIMES (E.L.A-SGV-818 RIDERS)
STRICTLY FAMILY
VIEJITOS
VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB OXNARD
ROAD KINGS
BORICUA
STYLISTICS
ILLUSTRIOUS
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
HIGHCLASS
STILL HUSTLIN
RIDING LOW
SHOWTIME
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
TEAM SCIONTIFIC
REFLECTIONS
SWIFT
VALLEY LIFE
MEXCALI
SCION IMAGE
NOKTURNAL
NIGHT CROWD 
MANIACOS
DEVOTIONS 
LAs FINEST
XPLIZIT
ORIGINALS IE
PSYCHO SAINTS CAR/BIKE CLUB
OLD DREAMS 
SIGNATURE SERIES INC
LOS HEAVY WEIGHTS 
NEW EXPOSURE
OLD MEMORIES (SGV-EAST SIDE-L.A)
OLD MEMORIES (BIKE CLUB L.A.)
WAY OF LIFE
RUTHLESS
TRUE MEMORIES
BROWN SENSATION
EVIL WAYS
CONNECTED
BALLERZ INC 
STILL TIPPIN
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTRY
DOWN II SCALE 

ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT 

CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE DJs---DJ CHENTE AND DJ MIKE ELITE 

BIG THANKS TO BIRD AND HIS CREW FOR ALL YOUR HELP

<span style=\'color:red\'>I DO APOLOGIZE IF I FORGOT ANYBODY. If I did forget anybody, let it be known and you'll be added


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

RAIDERNATION IV LIFE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> DOWN-II-SCALE :0 :biggrin:
> STYLISTICS
> GOODTIMES SGV
> REFLECTIONS
> ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

Great show!! Hopefully I get my pics up tomorrow!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 17 2010, 10:17 PM~17523755
> *SOUTHERN ROYALTY {SIMPLE GREEN}</span></span>
> TEAM SCIONTIFIC
> REFLECTIONS
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@May 18 2010, 10:15 PM~17536584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE'S A LIST OF CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT</span></span>

PRESTIGE (IMPERIAL VALLEY)
REALITY
INFAMOUS
HUSSTLE
PRIDE
TOGETHER
BIG TYMERS
DEFIANCE
UNIDOS
ALTERED ONES
AZTEC IMAGE
DEDICATED RIDAZ
DELEGATION
LOS AZTECAS 
SOUTHBOUND 
RAIDER NATION IV LIFE 
OUR STYLE
MAJESTICS L.A.-COMPTON-HIGH DESERT
UNATHORIZE
DUKES
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
HOMIEZ WAY
HEAVY WEIGHTS
MEXICALI
STUNNING
REVOLUSCION
HERENCIA
LA TIMES
FOREVER CLOWN'N
WESTSIDE
DELINQUENTZ
EVIL-SIDE
MILLENIUM
GOODTIMES (BIKE CLUB 805)
GOODTIMES (E.L.A-SGV-818 RIDERS)
STRICTLY FAMILY
VIEJITOS
VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB OXNARD
ROAD KINGS
BORICUA
STYLISTICS
ILLUSTRIOUS
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
HIGHCLASS
STILL HUSTLIN
RIDING LOW
SHOWTIME
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
TEAM SCIONTIFIC
REFLECTIONS
SWIFT
VALLEY LIFE
MEXCALI
SCION IMAGE
NOKTURNAL
NIGHT CROWD 
MANIACOS
DEVOTIONS 
LAs FINEST
XPLIZIT
ORIGINALS IE
PSYCHO SAINTS CAR/BIKE CLUB
OLD DREAMS 
SIGNATURE SERIES INC
LOS HEAVY WEIGHTS 
NEW EXPOSURE
OLD MEMORIES (SGV-EAST SIDE-L.A)
OLD MEMORIES (BIKE CLUB L.A.)
WAY OF LIFE
RUTHLESS
TRUE MEMORIES
BROWN SENSATION
EVIL WAYS
CONNECTED
BALLERZ INC 
STILL TIPPIN
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTRY
DOWN II SCALE 


ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT 

CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE DJs---DJ CHENTE AND DJ MIKE ELITE 

BIG THANKS TO BIRD AND HIS CREW FOR ALL YOUR HELP

<span style=\'color:red\'>I DO APOLOGIZE IF I FORGOT ANYBODY. If I did forget anybody, let it be known and you'll be added


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 19 2010, 12:12 AM~17537046
> *HERE'S A LIST OF CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT</span></span>
> 
> PRESTIGE (IMPERIAL VALLEY)
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

MORE PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@May 18 2010, 11:34 PM~17536776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS PIC OF MY CAR HOMIE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

still waiting for the fruit basket holmes lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 20 2010, 12:27 AM~17548482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 19 2010, 11:27 PM~17548482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 19 2010, 12:12 AM~17537046
> *SOUTHBOUND</span>
> RAIDER NATION IV LIFE
> OUR STYLE
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

forgot to post one of my favorite cars out here uffin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@May 20 2010, 08:28 PM~17557645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

once again a very nice show. me n my family had a great time. my kids really enjoyed the show. cant wait for next year. 

to the top for kings of kings :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mundo_@May 21 2010, 05:07 PM~17564836
> *once again a very nice show. me n my family had a great time. my kids really enjoyed the show. cant wait for next year.
> 
> to the top for kings of kings  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------

